# kayak and fraser island



## haywire (Jan 9, 2010)

hi everyone ,as the topic says is it worthwhile taking a kayak to fraser island
ive never been there before so i dont know what too expect.
id hate to go without it only to find it has plenty of great places to paddle

cheers john


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Gday John,

I've been doing some homework on Fraser for the Easter break - we are all heading up there and I wanted to know if the yaks were worth taking.

There is a bit of info floating around the net, so exercise your Google muscles and see what you can find.

Here is one site to get you started :
http://home.iprimus.com.au/hkolk/PaddleGallery/FraserIsland/FraserTrail.htm


----------



## haywire (Jan 9, 2010)

might bump into you im going easter as well


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Good fishing off Waddy Point with a safe launch in the gutter. In good conditions you can paddle the 6km to the reefs about 2kms off Indian Head too. Sunken wreck 800m offshore from the Orchid Beach track holds kings and we caught endless longtails up to 1.5m (30kg) there last October. Heres a youtube vid.





Good fishing for flatties etc in Wathumba Ck and longtails, spotties, Golden Trevally outside the creek mouth and south from there. In fact pretty good fishing all the way up to Rooneys on the inside. Heres a vid from our Nov trip when we sailed our AIs up the inside for 7 days.


----------



## haywire (Jan 9, 2010)

your far more exprienced than i,and well set up


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I go to Fraser every year on a family holiday, every year I try to make enough room to go without the need to put the roof basket on top ot the car for all the stuff we take with us. Every year I fail and cannot take the kayak. Every year I kick myself on arrival for not taking the yak.

DO IT!!!!! You won't regret it. If you are uncomfortable in the surf then make the trek over to the calm side to kingfisher bay, moon point, wathumba creek etc. plenty of options for the kayak angler on fraser. you can launch in relatively calm water right at waddy point and then head out behind the break if you don't want to punch through the surf also.

Maybe this year I will get the chance.....

Kev


----------



## haywire (Jan 9, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> I go to Fraser every year on a family holiday, every year I try to make enough room to go without the need to put the roof basket on top ot the car for all the stuff we take with us. Every year I fail and cannot take the kayak. Every year I kick myself on arrival for not taking the yak.
> 
> DO IT!!!!! You won't regret it. If you are uncomfortable in the surf then make the trek over to the calm side to kingfisher bay, moon point, wathumba creek etc. plenty of options for the kayak angler on fraser. you can launch in relatively calm water right at waddy point and then head out behind the break if you don't want to punch through the surf also.
> 
> ...


yes the surf / big blue is a liitle much in a double with the kids so you say theres goood inland waters ,then i think ill take it

john


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

haywire said:


> your far more exprienced than i,and well set up


 :? :? :? 
Sorry, I thought you wanted information about kayak fishing Fraser Island...... dont know why


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Keep feeding the information into the thread for others who are planning a trip.

I have a 2012 trip penciled in.

Anyone interested in turning the solo trip into a group trip.

Dates to be arranged.

Regards

BRian


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

wobbly said:


> Keep feeding the information into the thread for others who are planning a trip.
> 
> I have a 2012 trip penciled in.
> 
> ...


August to November is generally the busiest period with the spawning run of tailor on the island, but please note that there is a complete closure between 400m south of Indian Head and 400m North of Waddy Point and 400m seawards inside this zone between August 1 and September 30. There is still plenty of island to fish in this time though even with the closure of this area.

November will see the mackeral moving through and they are a chance here most of the way through summer. Winter will provide more predictable weather patterns if wishing to head offshore. Big tiger sharks frequent the offshore area and a shark shield may be a worthwhile investment. There are lots of sites with heaps of info so do your hoemwork as you have plenty of time to plan.

I am half interested in a trip at this stage and could easily get a few more involved if you want to go ahead and possibly look at booking a house. I have never done a full on fishing trip to the island, just family holidays with plenty of fishing thrown in. I have also never taken the yak up here but hope to change that later this year. I will try and dig up a few photos from holidays past to paint a bit of a picture of what to expect up here.

Kev


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

haywire said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > I go to Fraser every year on a family holiday, every year I try to make enough room to go without the need to put the roof basket on top ot the car for all the stuff we take with us. Every year I fail and cannot take the kayak. Every year I kick myself on arrival for not taking the yak.
> ...


In a tandem with the kids the western side is ideal but also you can easily get around in the lee behind Waddy point in the boat launching gutter with this kayak without heading out into the blue water.

Kev


----------

